# Any TOP DASHERS here? Is it really Worth it?



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

I've never even tried to get a TOP DASHER status,

Doesn't seem that accepting 2.50 deliveries for 12 miles could be profitable.

But they say when you get TD status, you receive better orders with higher payouts.

Is that really true? Can anyone here (NOT FROM DD CORPORATE) vouch for this?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Maybe 2 years ago.

There's alot of information about this here and on youtube.

You'd pretty much have to donate the last 3 days of time and gas every month taking every order to qualify.

It's pretty hard to make up for losses, my estimation is a minimum of 3x the original time and effort made.

The orders you get as top dasher won't be 3x better.

Maybe not even better at all.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I was a Top Dasher for 3 or 4 months back in 2018 or 2019 when the status first came out. Back then it was easy to maintain a 70% acceptance rate because most offers were between $12 to $16. There were some minimal perks.

NOW, my acceptance rate is about 14% and you'd have to take so much garbage to achieve 70% that I can't imagine any benefit that would make up for the losses. After 5 years of doing several apps I can't imagine ANY status on ANY app would be beneficial to a driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> Doesn't seem that accepting 2.50 deliveries for 12 miles could be profitable. But they say when you get TD status, you receive better orders with higher payouts.
> Is that really true?


No, it’s not true. 
The “doers” get asked to do more. Those $2.50 12-mile deliveries will only continue to multiply.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Top dasher = Top doo doo head


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I've never even tried to get a TOP DASHER status,
> 
> Doesn't seem that accepting 2.50 deliveries for 12 miles could be profitable.
> 
> ...


Every time I got top dasher I made less. They would send me more crap thinking I would accept to keep 70%. Not even worth your time. Yiu do get more orders so if your area is really slow it may be ok. Low money offers is better than no offers I guess


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I've never even tried to get a TOP DASHER status,
> 
> Doesn't seem that accepting 2.50 deliveries for 12 miles could be profitable.
> 
> ...


It most definitely isn't worth it to try to become one if your acceptance rate is already low because you'll have to eat tons of garbage in order to get your AR up to the required number.

Based on how much DD hates cherrypicking it seems likely that in slow periods DD would give TD drivers priority as a way to stick it to the cherrypickers. This is one of the reasons why it should be illegal for companies to include AR as a criteria for dispatching work offers to ICs.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I've never even tried to get a TOP DASHER status,
> 
> Doesn't seem that accepting 2.50 deliveries for 12 miles could be profitable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It most definitely isn't worth it to try to become one if your acceptance rate is already low because you'll have to eat tons of garbage in order to get your AR up to the required number.
> 
> Based on how much DD hates cherrypicking it seems likely that in slow periods DD would give TD drivers priority as a way to stick it to the cherrypickers. This is one of the reasons why it should be illegal for companies to include AR as a criteria for dispatching work offers to ICs.


Used to be that TDs got priority on orders during slow times, got priority on orders with a food cost over 35 bucks and another priority which I can not recall.

These are no longer listed as TD perks on the DD sites.

The only perk listed now is Dash Anytime.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

When I think of top dashers one word comes to mind: LOL, technically 3 if you spell it out.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> When I think of top dashers one word comes to mind: LOL, technically 3 if you spell it out.


Seems you do not realize the advantage of having Top Dashers in your market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Used to be that TDs got priority on orders during slow times, got priority on orders with a food cost over 35 bucks and another priority which I can not recall.
> 
> These are no longer listed as TD perks on the DD sites.
> 
> The only perk listed now is Dash Anytime.


Their woeful track record for honesty combined with their contempt for cherrypicking causes me to lean toward the idea that they still give priority to TD even though they removed those perks from their website.

I also lean toward the idea that drivers with ARs above 25% as well as full time drivers get priority as well. 

As far as GH is concerned I'm even more convinced that they give priority to full time drivers.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

If you go on reddit they'll all start screaming at you claiming it's true.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Their woeful track record for honesty combined with their contempt for cherrypicking causes me to lean toward the idea that they still give priority to TD even though they removed those perks from their website.
> 
> I also lean toward the idea that drivers with ARs above 25% as well as full time drivers get priority as well.


I don't know about that. My AR fluctuates between 5% to 45% during a week! On weekends I have great offers and I accept them so my AR goes high. During the week shitty offers drop my AR to 4-5-6%. Then go back up during the weekend.
Yet I still get catering orders with my 5% AR during the week. And other good paying orders. TD means you make money for DD, not you. Oh, I have about 3000 deliveries on DD. Never been a TD. I can still do $1K a week in 35-40hrs a week.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you do not realize the advantage of having Top Dashers in your market.


Tell us all the great perks


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> I don't know about that. My AR fluctuates between 5% to 45% during a week! On weekends I have great offers and I accept them so my AR goes high. During the week shitty offers drop my AR to 4-5-6%. Then go back up during the weekend.
> Yet I still get catering orders with my 5% AR during the week. And other good paying orders. TD means you make money for DD, not you. Oh, I have about 3000 deliveries on DD. Never been a TD. I can still do $1K a week in 35-40hrs a week.


I said I think TD gets priority in certain situations but that doesn't mean non-TD drivers can't get decent orders because obviously they do.

However, during slow periods when orders get scarce or when a cherrypicker and TD driver are both close to the same restaurant I think the TD probably gets the nod, especially if the order is a good one.

Like so many other things it's market-dependent. In markets that are short on drivers DD can't give priority the way they can in markets that are saturated with drivers like mine in DC.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I get priority to large orders in my area. They pay me anywhere from $18-67+. Last week my large order average was over almost $31.

I shake my head eveytime I hear someone say that they think those with acceptance rates over a certain amount get priority. They don't. My AR was zero yesterday and I got a $27 order that paid me $55. My AR starts at zero every day and ends at zero every day.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Tell us all the great perks


Having Top Dashers in the market like Houston mean they are getting the horrible deals which mean I am going to get better offer’s…


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Discdom said:


> Tell us all the great perks


What is your AR?

While TDs are busy delivering crap orders, others are able to sift through the offers and accept profitable orders.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I've never even tried to get a TOP DASHER status,
> 
> Doesn't seem that accepting 2.50 deliveries for 12 miles could be profitable.
> 
> ...


I'm a top dasher and It see the big deal. In my market they still give me a bunch of crap runs.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I've never even tried to get a TOP DASHER status,
> 
> Doesn't seem that accepting 2.50 deliveries for 12 miles could be profitable.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I knew of one driver who sacrificed a week of accepting crappy orders to get to to 70% and she said it wasn’t worth it and went back to cherry-pick 

I’m even more selective now with higher gas.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

only good thing I can think of is that I can dash anywhere and don’t have to drive back to my zone


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

You don’t have a top dasher to get orders out of zone. Prior to going online rap the zone you want yo work and dasher looks for order in the current zone to destinations in the zone you want to work. I use it often 
If you’re in the zone you want and get a delivery out of zone the system automatically looks for order from the current zone back to your active zone.

yesterday accepted a delivery 4 miles north of zone. Dasher said $19. Reality it $29. Then I got 2 deliveries back to my current zone total on those 2 $19. So in total made 48 on 1 and half hours.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

S*** you can still get order when you are you out of delivery zone? I’ve been doing it wrong all these times lol. Good to know 


joebo1963 said:


> You don’t have a top dasher to get orders out of zone. Prior to going online rap the zone you want yo work and dasher looks for order in the current zone to destinations in the zone you want to work. I use it often
> If you’re in the zone you want and get a delivery out of zone the system automatically looks for order from the current zone back to your active zone.
> 
> yesterday accepted a delivery 4 miles north of zone. Dasher said $19. Reality it $29. Then I got 2 deliveries back to my current zone total on those 2 $19. So in total made 48 on 1 and half hours.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Low money offers is better than no offers I guess


No. No they are not. I’m back to 5%.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chungyi said:


> S*** you can still get order when you are you out of delivery zone? I’ve been doing it wrong all these times lol. Good to know


It didn’t start so long ago. There are limitations. You need to be scheduled in the other area, or it should have available spots. And you have a set amount of time. It’s not a consistent way of dashing, and in their vast majority the orders are crap. I do it frequently (live on theborder), and I’d say3 or 4 offers were decent; the rest were trash.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> You don’t have a top dasher to get orders out of zone. Prior to going online rap the zone you want yo work and dasher looks for order in the current zone to destinations in the zone you want to work. I use it often
> If you’re in the zone you want and get a delivery out of zone the system automatically looks for order from the current zone back to your active zone.
> 
> yesterday accepted a delivery 4 miles north of zone. Dasher said $19. Reality it $29. Then I got 2 deliveries back to my current zone total on those 2 $19. So in total made 48 on 1 and half hours.


I thought you had to log off and then log back in while in that zone.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> I thought you had to log off and then log back in while in that zone.


Don’t log off

example. You’re in you’re zone and and a request out of zone. You take and complete order. Now you’re out of zone. It immediately starts looking for orders back to you’re zone. YeH many are bad offers but that’s true in your zone too lol.
It works for me on US hwy 1 a major road with restaurants like Olive Garden red lobster outback etc and at dinner time I get those offers and some are good because those drivers in that zone don’t want to go to my zone. Logic


----------

